# Forum > News > OC News >  MMOwned Donations

## Matt

Recently the donations seemed to have stopped but the sites popularity has continuously grown.
I dunno if it's the economy.. the fact everyones getting banned left and right.. or just that people have forgot.
MMOwned needs donations because ads alone cannot support the site. No one is using the advertisers services.. who then pay us commission when we refer sales.

Here are some advantages that users who donate $15 USD or more get ...
Ad-Free page browsing.Access to private forums (elite wow guides, elite wow exploits, trade sections, contributor only discussions. - sometimes we post exploits and guides in the private forums. also stuff were not allowed to post in public goes there)More space in your signatureIncrease private messaging storageAccess to the trade system/forumsFirst Look at all new site featuresNew username color and titleAccess to FlashChat (our chat room)*Bonus:* 5 Site Gold (can be exchanged for real WoW Gold on your server.So please help the site out. Donate *here.

*If you want to place a 468x60 banner on the website you can view rates and purchase the spot here. The system is completely automated with detailed statistics and reporting on your advertising campaign.

----------


## omgwhokillme

people should
donate. 
it's worth it.

----------


## HazelNut

this site is awsome, if you troll here every day and download stuff you should definetly donate! DUUUIIIIIITTTTT!!!!!

----------


## Tenni-T

I would so like to donate to this awesome site, but how do I do it? I dont get that paypal thingy.. Can someone make a "Paypal for dummies" reply pls?  :Smile:  So I can donate money the 30th of March  :Smile:

----------


## nerdywow

I would donate, I really want to because this site is OMFG733TPWNAGE but I'm only 14 and don't have a job, once I get a job (soon) I will think about it and hopefully will be able to!

----------


## Turrash

Just sent a donation along. I'm somewhat of a lurker but an everyday lurker  :Smile:

----------


## lokix86

Just Donated Some Aswell. Hope You Reach Your Target!



Ps. Is there a waiting time for the donators forums is available to me?

----------


## Matt

until payment clears.

----------


## vamnon

I was wondering if there was a way to donate cash through the mail? No offense I dislike using a credit card on the internet unless its on Newegg or Amazon, I am just a bit paranoid about that.

----------


## Matt

sorry i'm not giving out my address..

----------


## Tenni-T

When I donate, how do you know that it was ME, who donated? Sorry if this a completely stupidishish question..  :Smile:

----------


## Matt

as long as your logged in, it record your username and ip at the time you click the paypal button on this site  :Big Grin:  it's an automated system.

----------


## Glynbeard

<3 donations. When i donated i forgot to log in lol... i know i'ma NEWB :P

----------


## krazy12766

Matt isnt it illegal to record peoples i.p without there knowledge of you doing it? Like doesnt it have to say on the page some where that your IP is being logged?

----------


## Matt

> Matt isnt it illegal to record peoples i.p without there knowledge of you doing it? Like doesnt it have to say on the page some where that your IP is being logged?


no.. what law is that?

----------


## Tenni-T

Mission complete  :Smile:  Just donated my 15  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## Glynbeard

Well, at least more people are donating now.

----------


## Glynbeard

wewt, new uber cool donater color!

----------


## Pthree

Just donated some money  :Smile:  Really like this site, keep it up people!

----------


## Innit

Glyn, ask Matt for the Donor icon Below your reputation.

I want my Contibuter Color/Name  :Frown:  :P

----------


## Tenni-T

When will I have access to the additional forums?  :Smile:

----------


## krazy12766

Not sure but as I far as I remember that was illegal but Im not 100% sure...

----------


## Matt

> Not sure but as I far as I remember that was illegal but Im not 100% sure...


by registerring you agreed for us to log your IP... hehe. no one even reads the terms of anything anymore.

----------


## WoWLegend

horay for the fine print! btw i WILL donate when my radio station gets some money. its not cheap hosting it. im already 10$ in though!

----------


## Enfeebleness

> by registerring you agreed for us to log your IP... hehe. no one even reads the terms of anything anymore.


I've honestly read those things like, 2 times in my life, and both were to make sure they weren't slipping something in the ToA that i didn't want. They were on some random programs.

----------


## EliMob441

every1 is donating now!

----------


## Matt

naw not everyone.. people donate for 1 or 2 days then everyone forgets hah.

----------


## Elura

Donated. looks like a cool site

----------


## Jozhua

i CANT donate this sucks  :Frown:

----------


## Glynbeard

> Donated. looks like a cool site


it doesn't 'look like a cool site' it *IS* a cool site :P.. thought i'd clarify that.

----------


## HolyForce

I donated!  :Big Grin: 

edit: Hmm, no change to my account in any way shape or form. Matt hates me! He's outside my house right now sitting in his Evo, with his passenger's side window rolled down just enough I can see the barrel of a handgun sticking out and I think he's...

oh hey, it's the mailmain! brb goin' outside to get the mail.

----------


## Matt

i hate no one.. except mail men.
Thanks for donating guys.

----------


## Obex

how is it illegal to log ip ?google my ip aand ul find a million sigts telling u it its logged a soon as u go on a page if peeps didnt have it u couldnt use internet personly allmost every sing up uses a we will log ip so i use no and try to bounce my ip address around so matt can hav it sure but on doggy sigts the only have sumthing like my no ip dot com address MWHAHAHA

----------


## Zyst

I would like to make a slight recomendation. I would LOVE if donators could choose the color of their names. Not just auto make them dark red. Like they could choose blue or something to make them cooler than they are  :Smile:  if you do that. I'll be sure to ask my ''Dadddyyyy'' to let me use his credit card to donate for..uh...hurricane relief cause  :Frown: 6):...well no honestly I would tell him it is to colaborate with a forum. And that I would really love him for that  :Stick Out Tongue:  hehehe parents are so ez to manipulate

----------


## Matt

How bout this.. if you donate $100 or more you get youir name any color
if you donate $200 you get your name in *italics and bolded*

----------


## Saint-Pasdoy

i donated, hope to see the change of my account  :Smile:  

P.S : im a mail men...

----------


## Forfunfree

Hello. I am a huge fan of this site. It's one of the few exploiting sites with such a helpful community. I have donated 15$ and I was wondering how you get to the doners forums. Thanks and keep up the great work. = )

----------


## crimsonx129

Hey guys. I donated that much cuz this site very hopeful for wow. Plus Flying Pig helped me figure out how to work some of the programs u guys have here. Thanx for the help. I hope i am helping with this donation.

----------


## Flying Piggy

> Hey guys. I donated that much cuz this site very hopeful for wow. Plus Flying Pig helped me figure out how to work some of the programs u guys have here. Thanx for the help. I hope i am helping with this donation.


It was a pleasure mate , and thank you very much for contributing to MMowned.com . Its thanks to donations that MMowned.com is still runnning today  :Smile:  .

----------


## Domminust

\m/ (><) \m/

----------


## Fault

I think im gonna buy a banner for a month that says fault is amazingly sexy, and have a really lewd picture of me posing with just a leaf over my cash and prizes

----------


## Obex

> by registerring you agreed for us to log your IP... hehe. no one even reads the terms of anything anymore.


easly counteracted with a proxy searver online anomity yay u dont know i dontated bad (i havnt realy just saying)

----------


## ReidE96

Donated ages ago. I don't come on a huge deal, but a lack of ads is good. Plus, I use my private server quite a bit, and without MMOwned I'd never have even found a download.

----------


## Dreamone

/donated 

looking forward to checking out the private forums. 


Thx.

----------


## Kuiren

Just donated 60$. I love the staff here including Flying Piggy he is 1337. Matt you have done an awesome job with this site. I will be donating another 50-60$ next week.

----------


## Matt

thanks kuiren.

----------


## Zentek

donated 15$ a while ago even tough i dont play wow anymore  :Stick Out Tongue: 


typing with windows built in keyboard ftl 
tried to clean my keyboard now half of my keys dont work anymore xd

so please excuse my lack of punctuation ect =d
this took me 5 minutes to type with this pos

----------


## Flying Piggy

> donated 15$ a while ago even tough i dont play wow anymore 
> 
> 
> typing with windows built in keyboard ftl 
> tried to clean my keyboard now half of my keys dont work anymore xd
> 
> so please excuse my lack of punctuation ect =d
> this took me 5 minutes to type with this pos


Did you use acid to clean that keyboard ? Anyway , thank you for donating to MMowned .

----------


## wraithZX

How long does it take for the account to get updated?

----------


## Kuiren

> How long does it take for the account to get updated?


Matt will update. Rep+!!! :Frown: 6):

----------


## Nugma

WTB money to donate.

----------


## Kuiren

> WTB money to donate.


The confusion has now started. :runaway: 

How much money do you WTB?  :Frown: 6):

----------


## Nugma

200000000000000 dollars. For 1 danish krone. Deal? Pm!

----------


## KuRIoS

få dig et arbejde!!

----------


## Nugma

> få dig et arbejde!!


And that, is a subject we do not talk about  :Embarrassment:  I have more important stuff to spend my money on  :Frown:

----------


## Bioerrior

donation has just been sent  :Smile:

----------


## Nugma

> donation has just been sent


Thank you from Matt (I'm pretty sure he was gonna say it)

----------


## Daesmirdum

Donation sent.. all $25 of it.

----------


## bmonkey

Ya i donated this morning i'm wondering when my accound will be updated, thx. donated 15$

----------


## 2dgreengiant

i donated like 4 days ago n account not updated :S (donated $15)

----------


## Dimmy353

if the donation dont reach the money needed the forum close?

----------


## ShortButStrong

/donated 5$ the other day. will donate more soon.

----------


## Matt

no it's just a goal amount.

----------


## Sixteen

i'lll donate whats the page i better gtt a high reank though
maybe $100-$250?

----------


## Enfeebleness

> i'lll donate whats the page i better gtt a high reank though
> maybe $100-$250?


I don't think many would protest  :Smile:

----------


## Sixteen

never mmind then

----------


## Slayerfan

I donated $7 USD today but thats because its all that was left.. I'll donate $20 when I getz paid!

----------


## 2dgreengiant

argggg i donated 5 days ago n still nothing:P

----------


## bmonkey

ya i hope he updates account soon, >_> cuz i donated 15$ too

----------


## Kuiren

Either PM Matt or Aim him. Also I hope you like the stuff I contribute in the Contribute forum!  :Smile:

----------


## bmonkey

i cannot pm him i need 10 post XD

----------


## sineater213

Ima admit ive been a big leech to this site time to give back! just donated 15 bucks thanks for a great site.

----------


## sumsaR

> Matt isnt it illegal to record peoples i.p without there knowledge of you doing it? Like doesnt it have to say on the page some where that your IP is being logged?


Its not illegal in any way, its illegal if he used it to find our real life adress and more.

----------


## littledeath

right now i sent $15 to be put in paypale so i will be give a donation when the money gets in there

----------


## lagarto

I also donated 15 today... hope they update my account.

----------


## Memphiz

I DONATED TODAY!!!! YAY!!!!!

----------


## Flying Piggy

> I DONATED TODAY!!!! YAY!!!!!


Winner  :Smile:  .
Thank you very much for your nice posts and for having donated to the comunity , its appreciated by all +rep .

----------


## lagarto

wtf xD i also donated 15 $  :Smile: , when is Matt gonna get online ?

----------


## KuRIoS

matt is a bit busy atm, being on jury duty.

----------


## Phase228

wow kurios had 800+rep dam..lolz
wish i could donate very cool site made me get my own server up let me exploit WoW gave me some guides dam..i feel cheap being young with no credit card...
Sorry Matt donate as soon as i get a credit card =P

----------


## lagarto

i donated more than 2 weeks ago... when are Matt gonna upgrade my account :P ?

----------


## 2dgreengiant

woot 4 donations i may donate $100 if i got spare for june goal :Big Grin: 

EDIT: u need 2 pm matt

----------


## [ Prototype ]

Yarr I donated, gieeef status xD

----------


## Sixteen

i donated!

----------


## Sixteen

i donated matt never gave me a rank or the flashchat and stuff i donated 15
00 and messaged huim never got anything!

----------


## warbringer228

Just donated!

Edit: I see the "Donor" button but I dont have access to all of the other features yet. Any idea when that will happen?

----------


## lagarto

same problem...

----------


## nerdywow

you had to be signed in when you donated dont you? perhaps you were signed out?

----------


## 2dgreengiant

you need to pm matt saying you donated -.-

----------


## lagarto

I PMd Matt 2 weeks ago when i donated... same as the 3-4 other people

----------


## Xepher

Dude, matts gone for the weekend and usually busy ffs just wait for the stupid color and stop complaining please

----------


## Phase228

HOLY CRAP! you people and your silly colors seriously like xepher said
now heres what you need to do
SHUT UP SIT DOWN
and vote for mmowned
ok?! ez then do it 
and if you already PMed matt just sit back and relax

----------


## Koliho

Job Done :Smile:  Donated 15$

----------


## lagarto

i saw matt online... and posting... today why isnt he attending donors.... T_T ?

----------


## Koliho

Woho!!:d Got My Colors:d:d

----------


## velocity

This is stupid but this is in USD right cause I don't wana send more than what I have in paypal (i'm australian)

----------


## Sumorogue

Just donated $16  :Smile:

----------


## Nimaasuss

> Dude, matts gone for the weekend and usually busy ffs just wait for the stupid color and stop complaining please


You get a red colour to your name...what is so cool about it? I agree with Xeph, just shut up and be patient.

----------


## Flying Piggy

> Just donated $16


And its appreciated  :Smile:  . 
Thanks to all Donators for helping MMOwned.com .
Matt was gone away for the week-end and he now has a part time job which takes away more of his time (he already is busy without the job) , please be patient and you can be sure that your name color will be changed .

----------


## MIABot

I lurk enough to donate.....DONE!

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Ya i donated aswell and sent matt a PM, not sure if i needed to post in this thread though so here it is if i do :P

----------


## nerdywow

I was wondering... could you perhaps chose the colour of your name to stay the colour it is now or does it have to go to red if you donate? i think it would be cool if you could chose

----------


## Inzaghi92

im going to donate soon

----------


## RichyG

I think Ill donate, are the private forums any good?

----------


## vamnon

It shouldn't matter whether the private forums are any good. The main ones are great and the money pays for them to keep running.

Oh and the Contributor forums are... interesting.

----------


## Xepher

> It shouldn't matter whether the private forums are any good. The main ones are great and the money pays for them to keep running.
> 
> Oh and the Contributor forums are... interesting.



very interesting :-)

----------


## uberhak3r

quick question: may we donate WoW gold? i have 3kg on a EU server lying around if you guys need/want it..

or if you kno a place where i can sell it lemme know then il donate the money

----------


## jonathan0717

Kewl...I think ill donate later

----------


## mrdudus

Well Duh Like if you go to gold selling sites (which ofc I scam ^^) They sometimes will get your I.P adress. Also just go on google search What is my I.P and u get like 3 millino sites showing your I :Stick Out Tongue:  free.

----------


## Dimmy353

Well i might i make a pay pal card for donate at mmowned :\

----------


## shadowfox47

ok ppl i have an amex gift card with about 16$ on it, and im dont know how to donate threw that paypal so would it be a problem that i give the card to one of the mod's admin's and im consideres donator.

----------


## Quty

money donated! It was about time to give back to a community that has given me so much.

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Sent another $15, cause this website owns

----------


## Tubz

just donated 15 bux not exactly 15 million but am not made of green :wink0:

----------


## Dimmy353

I donated 15 USD to mmowned i pm matt

----------


## tuny

Just sended 15 $  :Smile:  i love this site !  :Smile:

----------


## Job For a Cowboy

I would send money to this site but unforcunetly im too young to have a credit card

----------


## Flying Piggy

> Sent another $15, cause this website owns


wow , you already contribute plenty and now you're donating .

+rep for you .

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Haha i dont contribute much :-\ I made the darkshade druid and thats about all, either way thanks for the rep and holy shit you give 10  :Embarrassment:

----------


## original~GANK~staz

just donated 15$, best 15$ i ever spent, o wait i forgot about that goat  :Smile:

----------


## Innit

I was the first donator ever, muhahaha!

----------


## Sacrifice

just hate it mom dont give credit card >< when i get my own credit card ill donate about 30dollars here! : DD

----------


## Exile232

Its not like you need money to keep a website up...unless its the main thing you need the internet for...then maybe donation for your internet bill...

----------


## Muatmessmoko

> Its not like you need money to keep a website up...unless its the main thing you need the internet for...then maybe donation for your internet bill...


Ya becasue it definatly doesn't cost money to host a website and the contests that this website puts up and stuff. Dont comment if you dont want to help keep the website running

----------


## Nimaasuss

> Ya becasue it definatly doesn't cost money to host a website and the contests that this website puts up and stuff. Dont comment if you dont want to help keep the website running


You can make a website for free...but it does cost money fo contests...I think Exile's new and doesn't really know about contests...I'd donate if I wasn't poor...I also would be more inclined if I didn't have to get that red name...

----------


## Mofako

Donated... happy to do so.

----------


## Peter.b

errrr. I just donated and its been like an hour still no status.. Got paypal receipt and everything

----------


## Matt

wow!!!! ignorance is _bliss._. i want to see you host a website with 250+ users on a time for free.. give me your address so I can forward the hosting bill to you.

----------


## Innit

> wow!!!! ignorance is _bliss._. i want to see you host a website with 250+ users on a time for free.. give me your address so I can forward the hosting bill to you.


I love you Matt.

----------


## Peter.b

Do you know if you got the money or not yet? Im pretty sure paypal pays you instantly.. And I have the paypal receipt and they took money out of my account also. After I finished paying it said thank you for donating.. (but apparently anyone can see that if they entered that like.).

----------


## santamaycry

Donated  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matt

yepp as soon as payment is confirmed as received I manually approve it and you get access to the group. once again, thankyou for donating. it is most appreciated. especially since the server expenses have risen literally 1200% (twelve times) what it cost us yearly.

----------


## dayday

Donate link is dead : /. Fix it so I can donate :).

----------

